# Cherry Shrimp and Guppies



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Simple question....can I keep together....so far the guppies are doing well, however, haven't had any success as far as I can tell with the shrimp.....?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

The shrimp may eat guppy fry or nip fins, and the guppies will most likely eat any baby shrimp. But if you have some hiding places for the shrimp and some plants for the guppies to rest in so they don't have to rest on the bottom all the time it should be ok.

I’ve been looking in to getting some shrimp for my community tank that has mainly guppies in it.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^You should, However I doubt the shrimp will attack the guppies... or the fry.... But your right the guppies will definitely try to chomp on some baby shrimp.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no experience with guppies but my endlers decimated my cherry shrimp colony...


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I will move my guppies from the shrimp set up just to see, so far the adults are fine, but the one berried female dropped her young and there is no sign of them, so I am guessing the have been eaten....

lol, live and learn.....


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> ^You should, However I doubt the shrimp will attack the guppies... or the fry.... But your right the guppies will definitely try to chomp on some baby shrimp.


I'm just going by what I've read when I goggled it just befor this was posted. I read a few reports of it happening...

Myself I feel the guppies are far more of the threat to the shrimp then the shrimp would be to the guppies.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is what I have so far....two small shrimp tanks with one female guppy in each tank....the one female had a bunch of young and then she died...her young are resting on the bottom or rocks or in the plants and so far - 1 week latter the shrimp haven't touched them, and all is well other than the lost female...
In the other set up I have 6 or 7 shrimp and a large female...no babies from either. So I have moved the female in with other guppies and left the shrimp on their own with an army of snails....we'll see how that goes....


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep the shrimp with wild guppies no problem...i think its because wild guppies are half the size of the fancier ones.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to know...


----------

